# Merry Christmas......Now can I turn offf the lights ?



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

Mike

As usual, the festive lights are great, but I can't read the topics very well.  Can I turn mine off or down?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Dimmer switch would be nice


----------



## Haggis (14 Dec 2008)

Better yet, Mike, can we get "chaser" lights?  How about music, too? Maybe have the lights synched to regimental marches? 

Yep, it's the silly season again.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Sheep-Nog said:
			
		

> Better yet, Mike, can we get "chaser" lights?  How about music, too? Maybe have the lights synched to regimental marches?
> 
> Yep, it's the silly season again.



You've really been in to the sheep and baileys haven't you  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> You've really been in to the sheep and baileys haven't you  ;D



I'm confused, do you dip the sheep in the Bailey's, or does the sheep drink the Bailey's?  And then what happens?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

<points to sheep-nog>  ;D


----------



## Haggis (14 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> You've really been in to the sheep and baileys haven't you  ;D



I'm from NDHQ and I'm here to help.



			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> I'm confused, do you dip the sheep in the Bailey's, or does the sheep drink the Bailey's?  And then what happens?



No, I drink the Bailey's... all night long.  The girls are always cuter at closing time.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

Sheep-Nog said:
			
		

> I'm from NDHQ and I'm here to help.
> 
> No, I drink the Bailey's... all night long.  The girls are always cuter at closing time.



Mais oui.    And you only want to make her sweater.   >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2008)

...out of sheep's wool? Is that a euphemism?

The lights are dimmed on Army.ca... will work on the others as well.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Thx for dimming the lights Mike.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...out of sheep's wool? Is that a euphemism?



Mais non.  The old PERI said to us "You think you sweat now.........Well hi tell hue, I make you sweater."


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2008)

BTW you have have to CTRL-Reload or Shift-Refresh to get the dimmed lights to appear.


----------



## Haggis (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> BTW you have have to CTRL-Reload or Shift-Refresh to get the dimmed lights to appear.




>well, I'll be darned.  Mood lighting!

Gotta get more Bailey's.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Dec 2008)

Um, what lights?

???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2008)

They will come on a half hour later for you.........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> BTW you have have to CTRL-Reload or Shift-Refresh to get the dimmed lights to appear.



Those lights. 

Some Internet caches may prevent you from seeing the lights until around Easter.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Those lights.
> 
> Some Internet caches may prevent you from seeing the lights until around Easter.



Like the DIN/DWAN lol


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2008)

You need 3000 posts to see them.     ;D


Not really, but you may need to clear your cache.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Like the DIN/DWAN lol



.......And the Lights went off........allllll arround the wworld!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2008)

Mike you're still seeing the old "brighter" lights... they'll dim down a bit for you soon.


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Dec 2008)

Haha! It's works! Why is the red one's dead though? Not a fan of those broken ones :-\


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

After a few stiff ones, they blur and eventually fade away to darkness.  Should they start to swirl or spin, another stiff one would not be advised, but probably wouldn't hurt.  When you recover the next day, with your trusty dog.........Ruffles......by your side...................................Wait!  That's a whole different story.  Where is Renfrew of the NorthWest Mounted these days?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Haha! It's works! Why is the red one's dead though? Not a fan of those broken ones :-\



Break out the ladder, boy.  Start changing them lights.    ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Haha! It's works! Why is the red one's dead though? Not a fan of those broken ones :-\



Bah, a burnt out bulb already. At least the whole string didn't go out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bah, a burnt out bulb already. At least the whole string didn't go out.



That's what you get for buying them at the CANEX  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bah, a burnt out bulb already. At least the whole string didn't go out.



Just make sure you don't put in one of those flasher bulbs.  They're even harder to find than a burnt out one.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Dec 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Not really, but you may need to clear your cache.



Hold the CTRL button and hit refresh.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Dec 2008)

{hic}
you guys into the booze early????
nothing makes sense in this thread...
...oh, look...pretty lights... 8)


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Dec 2008)

Mike, I appreciate the holidays ambiance, but is it possible to make it an option in our preferences??


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Dec 2008)

No. Christmas is mandatory. 

The dimmed lights shouldn't be too garish and unfortunately making them optional significantly adds to the work required.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No. Christmas is mandatory.
> 
> The dimmed lights shouldn't be too garish and unfortunately making them optional significantly adds to the work required.


Well, can we have a tree then?


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2008)

I LIKE THE LIGHTS!! Very nice touch. Thank you!!


----------



## TN2IC (15 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Well, can we have a tree then?



I second that... We need a Tree on this forum. 


P.S. Can we write a letter to Santa too? Beaver needs some T.P.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> I LIKE THE LIGHTS!! Very nice touch. Thank you!!



I do, too!


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> I second that... We need a Tree on this forum.
> 
> 
> P.S. Can we write a letter to Santa too? Beaver needs some T.P.


Negative on the TP there Plowzers, walmart had it on sale there a little while ago 

But yes, we should have a tree, _with_ presents, I may add ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Dec 2008)

Hrrrumph!

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Well, can we have a tree then?



Grog and trees only leads to one thing.


----------

